# Our new baby!!



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

this is the latest addition to our family!
Eugine...a 14week old crimson bellied conure,
we got him saturday and hes settling in just great: victory:
really sweet and loves to come out and have lots of cuddles.










































































:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

He's stunning! Enjoy teaching him all sorts


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

I want one:whistling2:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

AWW i used to have a wee conure he died not to long ago he was a nippy wee sweetie though loved you one min and had a latch on you the next dont you love charecter lol


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

hes a right character already:lol2:
love cheeky pets,
lots to teach him yet:gasp: should be fun i bet!!


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i dont mean to sound a p***k but why is only one of his wings clipped ?


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

guineapig said:


> i dont mean to sound a p***k but why is only one of his wings clipped ?


it just puts him off balance with just the one wing clipped,
so he cant fly off,:no1:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

sooty said:


> it just puts him off balance with just the one wing clipped,
> so he cant fly off,:no1:


Please please please do not trust wing clipping, do not take him outside unharnessed! A decent gust of wind and he will be able to take off!

I don't agree with wing clipping at all, but he has been clipped and in just warning you that they can still get away with a gust of wind etc


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i very much agree tomcat!


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Tomcat said:


> Please please please do not trust wing clipping, do not take him outside unharnessed! A decent gust of wind and he will be able to take off!
> 
> I don't agree with wing clipping at all, but he has been clipped and in just warning you that they can still get away with a gust of wind etc


i always get him out indoors,i dont trust him outside,
and i would hate to lose him!!:gasp:
the wing clipping is really helpful for the out of the cage training,
if i want to i can let the flight feathers grow back,then he can have a fly around: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

eugine is such a gorgeous boy!
my aunts african grey, marley, flys around the living room like he owns the place - then he will come and steal my hair clips or break my hair bands! cheak of it! 
as soon as i walk in the door he starts to get all excited about destroying my hair - do lol got to love them though. 
i think marley is really lazy most the time though - he would much rather us carry him around everywhere on our shoulder lol.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

soooo cute!

I dont agree with single wing clipping as it makes the bird have issues with flying full stop and balance is shot, i always clip both wings and never had any problems.

I know some people disagree with wing clipping but i think for some birds its necessary for their own safety especially those who spend a lot of time outside of their cage! like my own conures.

Adoreable bird though, and yes i am jealour :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

Snoopy84 said:


> soooo cute!
> 
> I dont agree with single wing clipping as it makes the bird have issues with flying full stop and balance is shot, i always clip both wings and never had any problems.
> 
> ...


wing clipping is a must for me,Eugine just loves to come out and sit on my shoulders: victory:
hes been out tonight while i watched the news....or tried to,
inbetween him giving me kisses,
nibbling my earrings,necklace and ears!:lol2:
then getting on the settee and playing with the sky remote,
at least he got down and had a poo while he was trying to change the channel!:gasp:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Crimson bellied conures are gorgeous  I had one, she was a bit skittish but really pretty!

May I ask _why_ wing clipping is a must? 

I have never clipped any of my birds wings. I think it is mean, birds are meant to fly!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate wing-clipping, & believe it should be made illegal! Why take away the bird's primary means of escape (from things that scare it). Why get an animal & not allow it to behave naturally? It would be like getting a cat de-clawed, which IS thankfully illegal in this country.

It can result in feather plucking, aggression, fear, lack of confidence, death or injury from other animals, & a broken breast bone after a hard crash landing. Most parrot that are reported as escapees are parrots that were wing-clipped, & either the owner did not know the primary feathers had grown back, or a gust of wind has aided the temporarily disabled bird. Flight is the best form of exercise for a parrot, & the heart & flight muscles of a parrot who is deprived of flight are at a big disadvantage.

Plus, clipping only one wing is more dangerous than clipping 2 wings evenly.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Another thing with wing clipping babies is it means the chest muscles don't develop like they should & can cause respiratory issues later in life.
Did the baby come already clipped or have you done it yourself?

Crimsons are gorgeous birds though, used to keep them many years ago.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

congrats on your new bird, she is stunning :2thumb:



some great advice above and i agree i dont like wing clipping either.


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

his wing was clipped when i got him,
i intend to let it grow back so he can fly about,
its a must for me personally whilst im training him,but it wont be long before he can fly around in here: victory:
thought this would start a debate:whistling2:
every one has different opinions and thats ok:no1:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

it depends on the quality of the clip to be honest. ours are clipped however they can still fly, they do fly however they do not gain height whilst in flight.

we still going to harness them outside though buit the clipping for us is mainly because we have 2 parrots in large cages in the same room who would hurt the wee ones if they landed on the cages. so we clip so they can still do their thing, still fly about however they cant get on top of the parrot cages, thus meaning they are safer.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Snoopy84 said:


> it depends on the quality of the clip to be honest. ours are clipped however they can still fly, they do fly however they do not gain height whilst in flight.
> 
> we still going to harness them outside though buit the clipping for us is mainly because we have 2 parrots in large cages in the same room who would hurt the wee ones if they landed on the cages. so we clip so they can still do their thing, still fly about however they cant get on top of the parrot cages, thus meaning they are safer.


 
Dont your large parrots not climb up the cages? Mine do all the time.........especially the macaw & she is fully flighted but chooses to walk as much as fly.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> Dont your large parrots not climb up the cages? Mine do all the time.........especially the macaw & she is fully flighted but chooses to walk as much as fly.



The large parrots have huge corner cages which we have done the tops out as their play areas with toys etc so when they come out they tend tostick to their corner.

The little birds have the centre of the room and the sofa and the chairs etc, i just dread the little ones flying on top of the parrot cages getting too far away for us to get hold of them and the too or grey biting their feet, so we clip the wings, not too heavily so they can still fly but just dont gain height


----------

